# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Why does .NET try to Hide source?

## MrBeans

Hello Visual C++ Team,
My question is why does .NET try to hide the source code of functions calls?
Unlike MFC where in the debugger breaks far into the code with an MFC class, .NET simply does not allow its source to be debugged.

Is is not possible for you to provide the source just as MFC does?

Thanks

----------


## steixeira

We ship the source code to MFC with most SKUs of Visual C++, but the .NET Framework does not ship with source.  This is why you don't see source to .NET Framework functions in the debugger.  Personally, I would like to see us provide source for more .NET classes as well, but the .NET Framework is developed by a different team at Microsoft and so far their strategy hasn't included providing source.

You might, however, look at the Rotor project which includes with it some of the .NET framework source code: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

Thanks,

Steve Teixeira
Group Program Manager
Visual C++

----------

